# probable pumilio pair breeding/aggression question???



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

I received a probable pair of white basti's a couple of months back and well I think something is up. The larger of the two(male I am suspecting) is grappling the smaller one(female I hope) right in front of the hind legs. I have other pumilio but never have I seen one just grapple and hold behind the rear legs. My other's that have proved to be two males or two females have stood on the other or just kept harassing the other one until I seperated and paired with others. This probable pair have been together for a couple of months and this is the first time I have encountered this grab. Can anyone give me some insight.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I would say, not a probable pair. That's not wrestling sex, that's fighting to dart.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*pumilio*

there seperated now. I guess another purchase of basti's is in order.


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a breeding pair of Orange Bastis that just recently I have noticed the same behavior. I presume it's amplexis behavior, though I'm not sure.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Lancejr said:


> I presume it's amplexis behavior, though I'm not sure.


No it isn't, as they don't practice such.

You'll probably need to seperate as well. I would anyway just to play it safe.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

As stchupa said... pumilio don't do amplexus, so if you see anything that you thought resembled that, wrestling or intimidation.


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. I actually knew they don't amplexus although the behavior resembles that. This is a proven 1.1 pair. Interesting the male would be showing aggression toward his mate. I've had eggs since I noticed the behavior. Maybe I should separate them for awile.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats real really odd, as I've *never* ever ever ever seen a male pum treat a female w/ such disregard.

Hard to believe.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

The only time I've heard of it was if there was a rivla male near that they could hear. Doesn't have to be in the same tank, ut if your male hears a male from another tank calling he might think an intruder is encroaching on his area. Therefore he gets aggressive and sorta by accident roughs up the female thinking that might be the frog calling. If you haven't seen it, check out the mistking resources page as there is a video there of Bastis doing exactly that.


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

Well Stace that could be it. My Bastis viv is between a Cristo viv and a Rio viv, both with active calling males. I'll check out Marty's site also.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

As to the comment of male to female aggression, i've seen it in my orange bastis. Actually at one point i was worried for the female and removed her for a short period. male would literally pounce on her and hold her down. she looked disoriented and dazed after he was done trampling her. couldn't hop right and just kinda floundered on the leaf they were on. he came back for some more and after that i removed her. reintroduced her a little later and they are currently raising a cycle of tads w/o any aggression. these weren't in a tank next to another pum pair, but they are in the same room so i'm assuming the other male pumilio were loud enough (as stace eluded to) that he got all worked up.


----------

